# Price going up on We Interrupt This Date



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Hello, all,

I'm very pleased to announce the publication on Kindle of my newest book, We Interrupt This Date. To add to the excitement, I will soon be able to read my books on my very own Kindle 2, which has shipped and is on its way to me.

About We Interrupt This Date: Since her divorce a year ago, Susan Caraway has gone through the motions of life, feeling at best mildly depressed. Now she is finally coming out of her shell. Just when she decides on a makeover and a new career, her family members call on her for crisis assistance. First there's her sister DeLorean who has come back from California with a baby, a designer dog, and no prospects for child support or a job. As soon as DeLorean settles in at Susan's home, Susan's son Christian comes home from college trailing what Susan's mama refers to as "an androgynous little tart." Then there's Mama herself, a southern lady who wrote the book on bossy. A secret from Mama's past threatens to unravel her own peace. But not before Mama hurts her ankle and has to move into Susan's home with her babies-two Chihuahuas with attitude. Susan would like to start her new job as a ghost tour operator. She would like to renew her relationship with Jack Maxwell, a man from her past. But Jack isn't going to stand in line behind her needy family.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I forgot to say that this one is not a children's book, though that was probably clear from the book description.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Congratulations on your K2 purchase.  And also congratulations on your book.  I have already dl'd a sample.  
Thanks, deb


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2009)

Hey, the synopsis is intriguing!!! 

Book sounds great to me!!! Love it a book has several storylines going on and they all just sort of converge!!! 

Good luck!!!


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Ms. Evans,

I have a review ready to post on my blog for this novel.

I sent you a pm on here.

Just a heads up in hopes that you will respond soon. 

Thanks.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks. I've responded to your PM and I'm looking forward to the review.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

I haven't received a response.  

You are welcome to e-mail me directly at [email protected]


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks. I just sent you another response via email and hope this one doesn't get lost in the electricity.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Got it!

Thanks so much!

Your review will be featured tomorrow. http://redadept.wordpress.com/


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

By the way, congratulations on your "category rankings"

#1 in  Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fiction > Horror > Ghosts 
#3 in  Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Parenting & Families > Family Relationships 
#6 in  Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Ghosts 


But, man, those are weird categories for your book.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

purchased can't wait to read


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

> But, man, those are weird categories for your book.


Thanks. I feel the same way about the categories, but when you publish, they have a list and you have to choose the best one from a limited selection that's like a flow chart. I wish they'd change this. I think it would be much more helpful for readers.


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Linda, I wanted to let you know that I bought We Interrupt this Date and it's next up on my TBR list.

~Donna~


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Donna, 

Thanks so much! I hope you enjoy the book and I do appreciate you putting it at the top of your TBR list. My niece just read it--after she's had the copy I gave her for ages. She called to apologize for waiting so long to read it "because it's so good and if I'd known, I'd have read it right away." Goodness. You would think my own niece would have more faith in me, but then she doesn't have much time to read.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

My wife and I both loved "We Interrupt This Date." My guess is that many readers will recognize some members of their own family in the book, which is about one of the most dysfunctional families you'll ever meet!


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I've raised the price of We Interrupt This Date from 1.99 to 2.99, but oddly enough Amazon now has it priced at 1.59. I suppose some other seller has it priced at that point and Amazon is following suit. Anyway, now is the time to get it if you haven't yet--before the price goes up.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm featured today on Kindle Cheap Reads.

http://kindlecheapreads.com/category/supercheap/

I've had a super response--have sold 6 Kindle copies of Night Camp and 15 of We Interrupt This Date so far today. We Interrupt This Date is currently ranked #1608 paid in the Kindle store! Still in weird categories for the book. Family relationships is okay, but for some reason they also have it on the horror categories.

Linda


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

JimC1946 said:


> My wife and I both loved "We Interrupt This Date." My guess is that many readers will recognize some members of their own family in the book, which is about one of the most dysfunctional families you'll ever meet!


Just reading the OP made my eyes wide! I thought 'My God! This lady knows my family!'  For real. OK, so are you from Texas, Miss Evans? Sounds like a smashup book. Good luck! I might just one click this one to see what happens.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> I might just one click this one to see what happens.


Go ahead, I promise you'll be glad you did.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

We Interrupt This Date is currently #22 in the UK Kindle store under family relationships, #45 under horror--parodies and satire, and #93 under horror--ghosts.
I dont' get those last 2. 
Brendan, I am not from Texas, but maybe your family is like my family. Perhaps we're related. Hmmmm.

Linda


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I got a really nice review for We Interrupt This Date today. It's the tenth 5 star review for this book and I am so happy!


Linda


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Harvey recently posted links so we could post samples with our posts. This is pretty exciting because now you don't have to put samples on your Kindle.

Try We Interrupt This Date right here: http://www.kboards.com/sample/?asin=B002CQU14U


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Martha Cheves, book reviewer and cookbook author, recently reviewed We Interrupt This Date on her site. She liked it so much that she requested my other books for review.

Read the review here: http://marthaskitchenkorner.blogspot.com/search?q=we+interrupt+this+date


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Just bought it. My son and I enjoyed Night Camp very much. He'd love for you to make more Camp books. 

Jenna


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks, Jenna. I have plans for a Night Camp sequel and actually have about 10,000 words written, but I don't want to get back into it until I finish my newest horse mystery.

Linda


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

LCEvans said:


> Thanks, Jenna. I have plans for a Night Camp sequel and actually have about 10,000 words written, but I don't want to get back into it until I finish my newest horse mystery.
> 
> Linda


Oh great - can't wait to read it. I may have told you this before but my son has dyslexia and hates reading. Your book kept his interest and made the reading sessions much more tolerable.

Jenna


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Featured today on The Frugal eReader! It's so nice to see my book out there and know that Susan, who couldn't escape her dysfunctional family, is getting noticed. Hopefully she isn't too busy wrangling her mama and the Chihuahuas to miss the article.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,9777.msg186127.html#msg186127


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

My books are featured on Bargain eBooks today: http://bargainebooks.blogspot.com/

And there's still time to enter here to win a an autographed copy of We Interrupt This Date or any one of my other books: http://fictionfordessert.blogspot.com/

Good luck and thank you so much for entering.

Linda


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

We Interrupt This Date is my most popular Kindle book. Currently it's only $2.39 on Kindle! This book received five start from both Red Adept and Martha Cheves, author and book reviewer. 

Just when divorcee Susan Caraway decides on a makeover and a new career, her family members swarm out of the woodwork to call on her for crisis assistance. First there’s her sister DeLorean who has come back from California with a baby, a designer dog, and no prospects for child support or a job. As soon as DeLorean settles in at Susan’s home, Susan’s son Christian comes home from college trailing what Susan’s mama refers to as “an androgynous little tart.” Then there’s Mama herself, a southern lady who wrote the book on bossy. A secret from Mama’s past threatens to unravel her own peace. But not before Mama hurts her ankle and has to move into Susan’s home with her babies—two Chihuahuas with attitude. Susan would like to start her new job as a ghost tour operator. She would like to renew her relationship with Jack Maxwell, a man from her past. But Jack isn’t going to stand in line behind her needy family.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm giving away an autographed paperback of We Interrupt This Date to two lucky winners. This ends Dec. 10th, so be sure to get your entry in soon. Enter here: http://lcevansauthor.blogspot.com/ 
Or on Goodreads.

About the book: Divorced woman tries to rekindle an old romance and start a new job as a ghost tour operator, but her needy family and their pets simply won't stop calling on her for crisis assistance.

Brief excerpt from We Interrupt This Date:

The light on the corner changed and we stepped into the crosswalk. Mama hung onto my arm, weighing me down as if she had anchors fashioned to her shoes.
"Will you look at that?" She dragged me to a halt and nudged me discreetly in the ribs. "Joyce-Ann Frampton in the flesh, sashaying down the sidewalk in public, like three-fourths of the people in this town don't know she cheated on poor Wade with that loud, overdone man. You know the one I mean. He used to be the governor of one of those big square western states. Or so he said. Personally, I never--"
"Mama." I locked both hands around her shoulders and yanked her out of the way of an oncoming SUV. "I don't care how many Joyce-Ann Framptons you see parading around Charleston. You can't stand in the street and expect traffic to come to a standstill for you."


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

Reading this one now and it's making me nostalgic. I grew up in/around Charleston. Some of your descriptions of the lowcountry are so on-the-money. I'm actually going back in a month to visit with my mother who lives there this Christmas. Was a good book for me to read ahead of that. Beyond that, some great southern fiction going on... I'm at 38%.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks, Candy. I live in Charlotte, NC, but I love Charleston and the low country. I've loved it since the moment I first saw it. My youngest daughter lives there, and we visit her often as we can, which is not often enough. When I was researching the book, I went on a ghost tour, visited with the carriage horses, and also had my daughter take me around to lots of restaurants and historical places in the area.


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Hi Linda,

I've just added _We Interrupt This Date _ to my SW cart. Red Adept's review did it for me. 

I look forward to reading it.

Cheers,
Vicki


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi, Vicki,
Thank you! And thank you again, Red Adept. That review is one of my favorites of all time for all my books.

Enjoy the book.

Linda


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Based on input from readers and reviewers, I've gotten a brand new cover for We Interrupt This Date that more accurately reflects the tone and content of the book. The first time around, I told the cover designer I wanted to focus on the Southern fiction/family aspects of the plot and I was wrong. It turned out that the book is selling better as chick lit/romantic comedy.

A short excerpt:

Patty finished ringing up a sale and waved from behind her register. "Thank God, Odell's finally outta here. What's going on?" She sashayed out from behind the counter to lounge against the doorway to my office.

"Nothing." I put my fingers on my keyboard and glanced at her sideways.

She reached up and tugged her hair clips loose, letting her black hair fall from the loose pile on top of her head to a full cascade down her back. She'd once told me that there comes a time in every ******* woman's life when she has hair down to her butt. Then she'd planted her hands on her hips and said, "Honey, except for my interest in the occult, I'm as ******* as they come."

Odell makes her wear her hair on top of her head because he'd once had a cashier who caught her ponytail in the register and she threatened to sue when she had to cut a chunk of it off to free herself. But whenever Odell leaves early, Patty lets her hair down. In more ways than one. Now she turned on the radio Odell keeps on a shelf against the wall and danced and swayed in the doorway to Heartbreak Hotel.

"Need something, Patty?"

"Just curious. You've been in such a scatterbrained mood all afternoon. Carrying your mama to the doctor doesn't usually have that effect on you, so I assume it was something your friend, the


Spoiler



tight-assed


 businesswoman, said over lunch. Let me guess. She's finally figured out money won't buy her love, so she's going to share with you in the hopes that will get her some points with the relationship gods and they'll send her a decent man to warm her bed."

I shook my head in mock sadness. "You're awful."

"I'd go home and burn some candles, but I've already forgiven myself for my


Spoiler



bitchiness


. Now tell me what's got you smiling."

"I told you, I'm simply in a great mood."

I hadn't realized I was smiling. But I didn't dare tell Patty about Veronica's plan to take me away from all this. It had come to nothing, but Patty couldn't keep a secret if her lips were stuck shut with Super Glue.


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

_Love_ the new cover! It shouts "fun read." 

Merry Christmas.










Cheers
Vicki


----------



## cruising ann (Apr 2, 2010)

Thank you so much for an absolutely fantastic read.  

Warning labels needed.    Do Not Start Late at Night  you will find morning coming to soon,  
and Be careful with your beverage, kindle may get wet.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks, Vicki and Ann. I've had such a great response to the book from readers and I think the new cover will really help it get noticed.


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

MUCH better cover, Linda! Wooohooo! I really liked this book!


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks, Candy. As I told you in my email, you helped me get off the fence and finally get a new cover. And I'm so happy you liked my book. 
Except for yesterday, sales have started to pick up after the new cover came out. But I got an email from a reader yesterday asking if I was going to put the book on Kindle. She found it in paperback, which still has the old cover, and didn't make the connection with the new one. Today I'm ordering the new cover for my paperback because I can see how it helps if they match.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I danced the happy dance this morning when I discovered that We Interrupt This Date made Red Adept's award list of top indie books of 2010! My dogs are hiding, my husband and the Boy are wisely pretending I'm ready for Dancing With the Stars. And I'm pleased and honored. 

Here's a very short random excerpt:

Herman’s face, slightly blurry in the way fleshy features often are, had so far shown only two expressions—disapproving and smug. When I mentioned that my mother had a couple of Chihuahuas which tried to outdo each other in yapping, his response was, “Well, they would. Your basic Chihuahua has tiny vocal chords that can’t emit a deep throaty sound like, say, your basic German Shepherd.”

Yeah, I thought glaring at him, and your basic jerk probably has tiny…never mind. 

I’d poured myself a second glass of wine and taken a big gulp, though I wasn’t used to drinking and was already slightly tipsy. It was then that Herman managed to drop his fork in the middle of his plate and splat sauce—in an unattractive map of the world pattern--across the front of my blouse.


----------



## karencantwell (Jun 17, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS, Linda!!! It's VERY well deserved! _We Interrupt This Date_ was definitely one of my favorite reads in 2010!

I'm happy dancing too.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks all for your nice comments about WITD. So far, everyone loves the makeover. I've got a new book coming out very soon, so I've put We Interrupt This Date on sale for only $.99. 

About the book: Since her divorce a year ago, Susan Caraway has gone through the motions of life. Now she is finally coming out of her shell. Just when she decides on a makeover and a new career, her family members decide she's crisis central. First there’s her sister DeLorean who has come back from California with a baby, a designer dog, and no prospects for child support or a job. As soon as DeLorean settles in at Susan’s home, Susan’s son Christian returns from college trailing what Susan’s mama refers to as “an androgynous little tart.” Then there’s Mama herself, a southern lady who wrote the book on bossy. A secret from Mama’s past threatens to unravel her own peace. But not before Mama hurts her ankle and has to move into Susan’s home with her babies—two Chihuahuas with attitude. Susan would like to start her new job as a ghost tour operator. She would like to renew her relationship with Jack Maxwell, a man from her past. But Jack isn’t going to stand in line behind her needy family.

Mama is based loosely on someone I know, but I've had so many readers tell me she's just like their mama or their aunt. When I wrote the book, I researched by making several trips to Charleston, a city I love. As for the Chihuahua research, I confess I have three or four of the little critters, but I'd never let mine behave like Mama's dogs. Honestly, I wouldn't.


----------



## karencantwell (Jun 17, 2010)

Excellent!  People should grab it up now!

I keep meaning to ask  you - are you considering a sequel to this book?

Karen


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Several people have asked. I wasn't at first. I think I've pretty well got Susan taken care of, but then I keep coming back to DeLorean.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

We Interrupt This Date is the story of a self-sacrificing woman who is trying to remake her life--if only her family didn't think of her as crisis central. Currently on sale for $.99, this book has 16 five star reviews out of 21.
Chick lit/romantic comedy/southern

Short excerpt:

I put my hand on her elbow and steered her to the left. “Mama, your babies are going to worry if you’re late getting home.” The babies were her two spoiled Chihuahuas. I knew it was good strategy to remind her they were fretting at home.

“I told them I was seeing Dr. Frey this morning.”

The light on the corner changed and we stepped into the crosswalk. Mama hung onto my arm, weighing me down as if she had anchors fashioned to her shoes.

“Will you look at that?” She dragged me to a halt and nudged me discreetly in the ribs. “Joyce-Ann Frampton in the flesh, sashaying down the sidewalk in public, like three-fourths of the people in this town don’t know she cheated on poor Wade with that loud, overdone man. You know the one I mean. He used to be the governor of one of those big square western states. Or so he said. Personally, I never—”

“Mama.” I locked both hands around her shoulders and yanked her out of the way of an oncoming SUV. “I don’t care how many Joyce-Ann Framptons you see parading around Charleston. You can’t stand in the street and expect traffic to come to a standstill for you.”


----------



## BarbaraSilkstone (Feb 18, 2010)

Linda, Congrats on making Red Adept's Indie Award list. Well done!


----------



## Bunny Hugger (Jan 7, 2011)

I just purchased!  I can't wait to read it, I lived in Savannah a few years ago and LOVE to read stories that are based around there and Charleston


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Thank you, Bunny Hugger. I hope you enjoy the book. 

I absolutely love Charleston and go there as often as I can. My daughters keep telling me to visit Savannah and fall in love with another great Southern city.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

We Interrupt This Date is on Daily Cheap Reads poll for top romance. I would really, really appreciate your votes. The poll in on the right hand side of the page.

http://dailycheapreads.com/


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm pleased to welcome We Interrupt this Date as our KB Book of the Day!


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Thank you, Harvey. I've been looking forward to seeing my book featured. 

When people ask me what genre my book belongs to, I always tell them it's southern chick lit. I drew a lot on my southern upbringing for some of the scenes and the characters. 

Here's a very short excerpt as an example: 

        I escorted her up a flight of stairs. Mama doesn’t trust the elevator in her building since it got stuck once when the power went out. While she was still fumbling in her purse, I unlocked her door with the spare key she’d given me. I pushed the door open, and the Chihuahuas converged yapping from their plush little bed in the corner. They squirmed at her feet, fighting each other for position. She squatted to scoop the two trembling bodies into her arms. 
“Babies, babies, give Mama some sugar.”
I tried not to gag. If sugar was the dog spit they were depositing on her face, she was getting plenty.

Yes, I actually did know someone with a Chihuahua who gave her some "sugar." Unfortunately, this person was also fond of telling the dog to give sugar to everyone else—whether they wanted it or not.


----------



## casseymarie74 (Dec 21, 2010)

Wonderful book!


----------



## Author Eyes (Nov 26, 2009)

Best of luck with your KB Book of the day today!


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm reading it right now, L.C.!

Absolutely can't put it down!!!

Mama is killin' me!!!  And damn is Jack soundin' mighty hot!!! (I'd have pecan pie and coffee with him anytime...and I don't even like pecan pie!)  Luuuuvvv Veronica too!!!

This book rocks!!!


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks for the great comments. I thought I'd said all I had to say about Susan, Mama, Jack, and the rest of them, but readers have convinced me to give them more. I'm working on a sequel.


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Glad to see you are on such a great roll!

Dana


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

LCEvans said:


> Thanks for the great comments. I thought I'd said all I had to say about Susan, Mama, Jack, and the rest of them, but readers have convinced me to give them more. I'm working on a sequel.


Oh what fabulous news, L.C.!

Can't wait for the sequel!!!

I just luuuvvved we INTERRUPT THIS DATE and will be sooo one-click-buy trigger happy waiting on your sequel!!!


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks, Dana and D.D. Your support means so much.


----------



## Kate Supino (Mar 21, 2011)

Congratulations on your success!


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

I just listed WE INTERRUPT THIS DATE as one of my fave Bargain Book must-reads for March on this Kindle Board:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,54965.0.html


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm working on a sequel and hope to have it ready next year. Meanwhile, We Interrupt This Date is $.99.

This book made the Final Four in the March Madness readers' poll on Daily Cheap Reads.


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Congrats on _We Interrupt This Date_ placing in the March Madness readers' poll, Linda. Looking forward to hearing all about the sequel.

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

The price on We Interrupt This Date is going up from $.99 to $2.99. The price change is in the works on Amazon and should be through within 24 to 48 hours, so if you're thinking of reading it, the time to grab it is now!


----------

